# Potential Grooming Business Card



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I quickly put together a business card design for my new job... but I am not sure if I like them. I chose this color of green because it matches the color on our logo. The dog is one that I groomed 2 years ago. I can't do any recent pictures, because my little camera just won't take high resolution pictures. I am hoping to get these cards before Saturday so I can hand them out at our Pet Expo. Is it too simple? Is it sloppy? I need help!


Shared Design


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

They look good to me. I think they are eye catching.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I like them. They are clean lined and easy to read - I really like the green.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I think you did well!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Sometimes simple is BEST...very clean looking, no fuss...I like


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I think I am going to go with this design. I just got approval from my boss, so I will be ordering these tonight!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I love the green, very nice business card.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I think you did a good job too.
Green isn't a colour a lot of people think to use, but I like it, it's different and will likely stick in peoples minds when they are looking for the 'groomer' card. Good luck, hope you gets lots of business!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

This would stand out in my wallet. I also like it.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks great! Wish I'd known you were looking for biz cards as we do them


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The cards are great. It's cool that they are an emerald green color, and your business is on Emerald St.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I ordered them last night, and got a sweet deal. 1,000 cards for cheaper than 500 would have been. I can't wait to see them!




jdatwood said:


> Looks great! Wish I'd known you were looking for biz cards as we do them



Oh no! You should send me some info to look at! I will most likely be ordering again in the future!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

OnyxDog said:


> I quickly put together a business card design for my new job... but I am not sure if I like them. I chose this color of green because it matches the color on our logo. The dog is one that I groomed 2 years ago. I can't do any recent pictures, because my little camera just won't take high resolution pictures. I am hoping to get these cards before Saturday so I can hand them out at our Pet Expo. Is it too simple? Is it sloppy? I need help!
> 
> 
> Shared Design


They are a clean, eye catching design. The green is a great colour --- something different to make you stand out. Also, the choice of colour of the dog vs the green background really "pops". Nicely done!


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> They are a clean, eye catching design. The green is a great colour --- something different to make you stand out. Also, the choice of colour of the dog vs the green background really "pops". Nicely done!



Thank you! I wasn't sure if the dog would look good with that background, but now I am glad I did it. The design is really growing on me! I want my cards! lol


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

They have arrived! They are beautiful! I am soooo happy with them!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I like them a lot too. As someone who is married to another "hey, where's that (insert color here) card from that (insert place here) place?" person, colors really help people like me! Hahahaha


----------

